

Tesla's clean energy dream realized? scientist unveiled Over Unity Generator - kr4
http://www.collective-evolution.com/2014/11/06/the-space-powered-generator-free-energy-video/

======
gus_massa
Yes, "over unity" means that it's a perpetual mobile machine that breaks the
first law of thermodynamics.

This article mix the Casimir effect (that is weird but real) and some hand
waving and a prototype that is not verified by a serious independent review,
and then proclaims that it breaks the first law of thermodynamics.

Nothing to see, until they have a peer review article and some independent
verification of the device.

------
eip
It is illegal to manufacture/distribute any technology that could enable
decentralized power production. It is a threat to the stability of the
international monetary system.

